# Afgani #1 finish?



## thaidyed (Feb 21, 2010)

I received two Afghani #1 clones the other day from a very good friend. The included paper states it will finish the first week of November. A few seed sites indicate a finish date around the end of September. I'm confused. I was under the impression pure Indica strains finish very early, say the end of September. My plants live in San Francisco, CA. Anyone with any experience with this strain? Thanks!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 22, 2010)

I have grown Afghani #1 for over 10 yrs.  It takes 8 to 9 weeks to finish from the flip to 12/12 indoors, and it finishes around the beginning of Oct for me in the Great Lakes region


----------



## thaidyed (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! This will be an outdoor grow.


----------

